# [H] Tons of Dark Angel Bitz, BA, Beastmen [W] $$$ PayPal or SOB trade [AUS]



## Zarkin (Jan 15, 2012)

I've finally finished cataloging all the bitz I have lying around so I can sell them all to raise money for my SOB army. 

Happy to post anywhere, all postage is of course at your own expense. 

*Space Marines* 

15 Bolter Marines (NOS) 
3 Decal Sheets 


*Dark Angels* 

Deathwing Bitz 

6 DA Assault Cannons 
6 DA Terminator Storm Bolter Arms 
6 DA Terminator Legs 
6 DA Terminator Power Swords 
6 DA Terminator Shields 
11 DA Terminator Shoulder Pads (assorted designs) 
5 DA Terminators (half painted) 
1 Master Belial conversion (painted) http://patspropaintservice.deviantart.com/art/Master-Belial-of-the-DeathWing-169156758 

Dark Angel Marine Bitz 

6 DA Power Mauls 
6 DA Storm Shields 
11 DA Backpacks 
13 DA Boltgun/left arm combos 
2 DA Power Fists 
13 DA Heads (assorted) 
7 DA Shoulder Pads 
5 DA Power Swords 
6 Sprues of Decorative DA Bitz 

*Blood Angels* 

1 Baal Predator 
1 Blood Angels Codex 

*WHFB* 

WHFB Rulebook (current edition) 

*Beastmen* 

10 Ungors (assembled and undercoated, musician, standard) 
20 Gors (painted, yeti style)  
19 Gors (undercoated) 
11 Bestigors (painted, yeti style) 
1 Minotaur (well painted, yeti style) 
2 Minotaurs (undercoated) 
3 Tuskgor Chariots 
1 Razorgor 
1 Beastmen Codex 

Each catergory (Space Marines, Dark Angel Marine Bitz, Deathwing Bitz, etc) must be bought as one. I will not split up bitz. 

Will be taking offers for 2 weeks, anything unsold will go on eBay. 

Thanks for your time!


----------

